# Tom Daniels Red Baron



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

anybody ever slapped a V-8 in this kit?

i never liked having a 6 banger in this model.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

It seems like someone on the coffin corner did one, but sorry, I do not remember who, or when that was.
Russel


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've always wanted to build it as per the real car. The problem is that it needs a rare TD kit for the engine. Whereas the model has a Mercedes aircraft engine, the real thing has a Pontiac OHC 6. I think the motor out of the Rattler or Horn Toad would do it. I have the Rattler so I might dig it out and see if it could be done. Building a model of the real car would also involve stripping the chrome from the helmet and painting it silver. It'd look heaps better than the usually marked chrome in the kit....

Chris.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Verrryy interrresting...


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> I've always wanted to build it as per the real car. The problem is that it needs a rare TD kit for the engine. Whereas the model has a Mercedes aircraft engine, the real thing has a Pontiac OHC 6. I think the motor out of the Rattler or Horn Toad would do it. I have the Rattler so I might dig it out and see if it could be done. Building a model of the real car would also involve stripping the chrome from the helmet and painting it silver. It'd look heaps better than the usually marked chrome in the kit....
> 
> Chris.


Chris....no,no,no, you need to send that nasty old rattler kit to me so I can build it and put it in the Tom Daniel case :tongue: .
Russell


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Russell, you can't tell me you don't have the Rattler in that candystore you call a collection can you?!? I don't believe it.....
Seriously though, the one I have is a basketcase rebuilder. Not a glue bomb though- it's restorable.... I think Slippery Arts might have the decals- I'm gonna have to check.
This Red Baron thread's got me thinking- I might cast the engine and see how it fits up.

Chris.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I do not have one, I often buy gluebombs in the hope of making them look better. I am working on a quicksilver right now. It seems like sometimes unless you want to pay an arm and leg, rebuilder is the way to go. If you want to trade it, just pm me.
Russell


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No worries Russell. I'll keep it in mind mate. I might dig it out and have a look at it. I haven't seen it for a while but i know where it is.

Chris.


----------

